#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-12-09
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-12-11
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
<chouga> Alguém sabe como remover uma chave GPG do Keyserver do Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-12-12
<Jucelio> Boa noite.
<optimusprimem> Jucelio: boa noite
<Jucelio> optimusprimem, Boa noite.
<Jucelio> hehee
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
<rssolivei> salve
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-12-13
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-12-14
<chouga> Bom dia a todos!
<chouga> Alguém sabe uma alternativa ao Kayako para Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-12-15
<chouga> Bom dia a todos!
<chouga> Alguém sabe como voltar o modo OpenGL do Cairo-dock mesmo depois de você ter salvo a inicialização sem ele?
